# Spanish satellite TV



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone experience with Spanish satellite TV, how much does it cost, do they have football, Spanish and or English leagues. Are there any programs that have English subtitles, or English speaking.
Years ago they had Premier League football twice a week on terrestrial TV. I enjoyed the commentary which was in Spanish, and it did help with my Spanish lessons.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

What I want to know is if Canal+ is the same satellite that beams all those German channels channels with BBC, CNN, Sky news etc.... We can receive those channels and there is a list of locked Canal channels so would all we have to do is buy the disc from Carrefour and set up an account to get Canal+?

They do show PL but how much and if it's live I don't know.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Aron said:


> Has anyone experience with Spanish satellite TV, how much does it cost, do they have football, Spanish and or English leagues. Are there any programs that have English subtitles, or English speaking.
> Years ago they had Premier League football twice a week on terrestrial TV. I enjoyed the commentary which was in Spanish, and it did help with my Spanish lessons.


Yes, Canal+ Deportes shows Premier League matches. I think it's €30 a month for the package which includes other things.

Canal+ es Premier League en la casa del fútbol

You don't have to have paid-for channels to watch programmes originally made in English. There are loads of films and series on the regular TDT channels. Just turn off the Spanish overdubbing with your remote to watch them in the original language.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Just looking at the Canal+ site is says it shows all 10 games this weekend.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> Just looking at the Canal+ site is says it shows all 10 games this weekend.


Interesting to know that. Football is great for me, but it's my wife that watches most TV and I would like to know more in the way of other content. She is easily pleased, which is just as well being married to me!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

They seem to have a good selection of everything if you go to the tv guide section and scroll through the channels.
I can't make heads or tales of the rest of the site though so gave up.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

What does Gol tv show as I thought Gol tv showed all the football now ?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> What does Gol tv show as I thought Gol tv showed all the football now ?


I have Gol Television. Gol is a subscription based TDT service, not satellite (don't think you can get it on satellite but I could be wrong). When I got Gol it was on offer and I got the Premium TDT box with the subscription. You need a viewing card to watch it so you can't watch it with a normal box that doesn't take a card. 

Gol shows every La Liga game live every weekend except one which is exclusive to canal+ I presume. They also show the Saturday lunchtime English Premier League game live and the Sunday lunchtime EPL game and the Monday night EPL game. They will also show the EPL game when it doesn't clash with La Liga. In addition, on Gol Stadium which is accessed via the website, they show all the other EPL games. Again I think one per weekend is exclusive to canal+ 

In addition to La Liga they also show live games from leagues around the world. They also have programmes such as Manchester City tv, arsenal tv and Chelsea tv. These are in Spanish and appear to be a collection of stuff from the clubs websites. It is in Manchester city's case anyway. 

Gol costs me just short of 22€ per month which I find is quite good for all the football that's on.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> Just looking at the Canal+ site is says it shows all 10 games this weekend.


It does not show all PL games live.
They show one 3pm KO only, like the rest of the EU broadcasters.
But sometimes they do multiscreen and dip in an out of other games if a goal occurs.
But I do think they show most games on a delayed or highlights basis.

This weekend Canal+ are showing live
Manure v arsenal
Chelsea v Palace
Ull v Stoke - the game of the weekend!
and all three Sunday matches.


----------

